# Looking for Ojai ride



## Upchuck (Feb 7, 2006)

Lurker looking for some recommendations for a 30-40 mile route in Ojai this weekend. I'll be in town with the family Friday-Sunday this weekend and will be bringing my road bike. I plan to ride Saturday and Sunday early morning so I can get back to the family by 9am.

Any help would be appreciated. A "tour guide" would be even better.


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

If you can climb well and enjoy great scenery, just head north on Hwy 33 for however far your time permits.


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 7, 2006)

-CM- said:


> If you can climb well and enjoy great scenery, just head north on Hwy 33 for however far your time permits.


How's the shoulder on the 33? Bike lane or wide shoulder? Is it pretty much climbing on the way out and descending the entire way back? Or is it mixed with some rollers/flats?

I checked Google maps and saw Creek Rd parallels the 33 for a bit. What's Creek Rd like?


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

It rolls a bit, but is mostly up going north, and down coming back. There's enough room to ride, and it's not a very busy road. Do yourself a favor and allow enough time to enjoy it. But watch the weather, and be prepared, as it is incredibly remote after awhile.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

The bike trail to Ventura is also worth considering. It parallels HWY 33 between Ojai and Ventura, staying closer to the river. It's hard to really hammer, but you can scoot along pretty well, particularly on the way back to Ojai, when it is principally uphill. It provides a beautiful, quiet ride.

IINM, Channel Island Bike Club meets at the Missioin in Ventura. You could hook up a ride with them.

You can also head East on Hwy 150 out of Ojai. It climbs over a set of hills and heads for Santa Paula. Nice country back in there. An Ojai-Santa Paula-Ventura-Ojai loop would be about three hours.

JSR


----------

